
Show HN: Interactive Periodic Table in JavaScript - codedrome
http://online.codedrome.com/periodictable/periodictable.htm
======
maximp
Very cool! I like the design. Would you consider applying filters on
selection, without having to click the "Apply Filter" button? Feels smoother &
more intuitive this way.

~~~
codedrome
I'll put that on my todo list. This is very much the first version and I have
many enhancements planned.

------
dreen
Great job, looks really nice.

I have one suggestion. The colours are not colourblind-friendly. I suggest a
colour palette picker (based on types of colour deficiency issues) or an
ability to toggle subtle gradients.

~~~
codedrome
I agree entirely about the colours but I copied them from the Wikipedia
version and they seem more or less standard so I didn't want to buck the
trend. Maybe I'll add a high-contrast option.

------
vanderZwan
What's the name for that law when there's something you never think of and
then you encounter multiple times really quickly? Because a couple of days
ago, Bob Kerns published a really cool Periodic Table input element on
Observable:

[https://observablehq.com/@bobkerns/elements-
input](https://observablehq.com/@bobkerns/elements-input)

(not to take anything away from the submitted periodic table - they're both
really nice)

~~~
graedus
Frequency illusion or Baader–Meinhof phenomenon

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Frequ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Frequency_illusion)

~~~
vanderZwan
Thank you!

------
darekkay
Is there a mobile/responsive version planned? It is currently simply condensed
and unreadable on smaller viewpoerts.

Shameless related plug: Chemical Element of the Day [1]

[1] [https://tips.darekkay.com/html/chemical-elements-
en.html](https://tips.darekkay.com/html/chemical-elements-en.html)

~~~
codedrome
I'll try to make it mobile friendly but it might be difficult. There is a huge
amount of information crammed in to the table but I will try to think of
something.

------
enjoyyourlife
I still like [https://ptable.com/](https://ptable.com/) better

------
shahedshah
Oh wow. Thanks for sharing. This'll definitely be useful for my kids studies.
It would be even better if filtering happened automatically when selecting
options.

Edit: Oops. I should be paying more attention to comments as someone already
suggested this.

~~~
codedrome
Thanks for your suggestion - added to the list!

------
bluebasket
this is super cool! i clicked on the group names on the right thinking the
filtering will happen automatically but you have to select them and apply on
the left.

